# Which trolling motor



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Which trolling motor would be the best to buy ? I Pilot or Motorguide Xi5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Y'all get your popcorn, here we go...


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Just asking simple question. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

IPilot

I don't like the way the motorguide mounts and no display on the remote.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have an ipilot. And I would get another one in a heartbeat


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

I got the new ultrex and love it. Never seen or been on a boat with xi5, but I wouldn't trade my ultrex in for one if you paid me ( i mean with in reason I guess) I love the foot pedal more than the fortrex and anchor lock is just icing on the cake. What are you gonna use it for? I bass and crappie fish so it's a no brained for me.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I know you have done a lot of research on both trolling motors but I got to thinking about this even though I have not had any experience with xi5. You will be using this for locking down over white bass and probably drifting for big cats when wind is not there. There is so many features on the lowrance that we still haven't figured out yet. Which will probably be the same on the xi5 if that's what you ended up getting. The ipilot will do everything you want to do and more. You have been on many boats with the ipilot and love how they work so stop researching and buy what you know the ipilot! Good luck


Good fishing to all!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

I spent all day Saturday on CT'S boat Saturday with the XI5 and it performed great held the boat on coarse and set speed , quite and had plenty of juice left after 6 hours use.
Been on Shadslingers boat with the I-pilot with no issues either.
so FORD OR CHEVY ?


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Probably iPilot. You see way more of them than xi5


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

QUOTE=Little Mac;19924521]Just asking simple question. No negative connotation intended there Little Mac, just there has been several threads and post, with said subject. I have debated the two, as well. In spite of having a Lowrance unit, I have decided to purchase the Minn Kota. The Motor Guide being a few bucks cheaper, the Minn Kota having a few more options, and variations, at purchase. As previously said, usage, plays the largest part! Good Luck.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

tbone2374 said:


> QUOTE=Little Mac;19924521]Just asking simple question. No negative connotation intended there Little Mac, just there has been several threads and post, with said subject. I have debated the two, as well. In spite of having a Lowrance unit, I have decided to purchase the Minn Kota. The Motor Guide being a few bucks cheaper, the Minn Kota having a few more options, and variations, at purchase. As previously said, usage, plays the largest part! Good Luck.


Thanks tbone2374. I figured there was a thread but was @ work & didn't have time to look for one. Just weighing my options. I have Lowrance unit also but after comparing the two I'm gonna go with the Minn Kota. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

You will love it, I don't know how I ever got along without my terrova. Spot lock is awesome. Just be sure to carry a xtra remote battery with you.


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Both my boats have Xi5 fresh and salt models. It's a Ford or Chevy thing but I drive a Chevy. Each have their +/- so best I can say if you get a chance water test each to decide.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Lil Mac drives a Toyota so he is a little slower. Lol


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ducktracker said:


> Lil Mac drives a Toyota so he is a little slower. Lol
> 
> Good fishing to all!


HEY! HEY! HEY!

I resemble that remark, lol.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Ducktracker said:


> Lil Mac drives a Toyota so he is a little slower. Lol
> 
> Good fishing to all!


Ha ha you have jokes I see

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I just purchased the Minn Kota Saltwater Terrova 80lb with Bluetooth link. To better spot lock it comes with a little hockey puck for Navigation heading. I purchased from G&S trolling motors. I figured they would better help with any problems. Installed myself. Same pricing as Bass Pro and everyone else. I think it was the best choice but have not used it yet. The day I was to test it the rain came pouring down. 
Not worried about connecting to my Lowrance. It will store 16 routes. Plenty for me. If the remote breaks, I can connect by phone to save the trip. Three AAA batteries in the remote.
can't wait to use it.

A hint of help G&S told me about. These trolling motors stick way over the bow. Very common for the trailer roller by the winch to crush the plastic pcs the motor sits on when stored. On a steep launch my boat will hit the front bow. I purchased the quick connect plate to slide the motor back.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Gofish2day said:


> I just purchased the Minn Kota Saltwater Terrova 80lb with Bluetooth link. To better spot lock it comes with a little hockey puck for Navigation heading. *I purchased from G&S trolling motors.* I figured they would better help with any problems. ...


They seem to be a very reputable outfit, good choice!


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

motor guide locks on more satellites....they say they will hold tighter than a I pilot ...just my 2 cents ...later


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

At least it is a really nice Toyota


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

McSpoon said:


> At least it is a really nice Toyota


Thanks McSpoon he's just a bully sometimes LOL. He likes Ford I would rather walk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

McSpoon said:


> At least it is a really nice Toyota


It is pretty!

Good fishing to all!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Rustyhook, that is why Minn Kota added the nav hockey puck to increase the lock on. Its a directional sensor connected by blue tooth to the motor.

I asked G&W which motor to purchase - they stated less troubles with Minn Kota.


----------



## FishinDude1973 (Oct 3, 2012)

rustyhook1973 said:


> motor guide locks on more satellites....they say they will hold tighter than a I pilot ...just my 2 cents ...later


This is absolutely correct. I owned an Ipilot for 2yrs and fished the heck of it. Since selling my boat I now striper fish with my buddy who has a motorguide which works flawlessly. The motor guide never loses signal. The ipilot loses signal and drifts off the spot than regains signal and locks back in so you are blowing off the spot back and forth. It's not all the time but it does happen too often.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I ooking at both myself. I talked with G&S at the boat show. They sell both but recommended the MinnKota .


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

I offered my 2 cents and offering one more suggestion. If you buy from Bass Pro you can buy extended warranty that you can use for replacement for any reason. I don't like the color...I believe it's worth the extra cost.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Any input on how hard it is to deploy and stow the Xi5 motorguide? With a 60 inch shaft and no leverage it looks like it could be tricky. Just curious ??


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

I have the Xi5 and have it networked with my Lowrance HDS7 through NMEA 2k. By having them networked, I can see trolling motor info (speed, heading setting, etc) on my Lowrance unit. This also gives me another means to control the trolling motor. To answer whsalum's question, I find that it is easy to deploy and stow. The shaft slides up through the collar and gives plenty of leverage to tilt it over.

If anyone is considering whether to get Motorguide vs Minn Kota and would like to see how my set up works, let me know. We can set up a fishing trip and put it through its paces.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 25, 2008)

I got to use my dad's ultrex the other day. It worked flawlessly. Used the anchor feature a bunch in the wind. 
I used the hand held ( or rather the remote around my neck) and my dad used the foot control. 
His only complaint was the foot control was hard to push in one direction. ( I didn't try it) I'm guessing there is an adjustment needed, but all in all very impressed. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

the foot control on the motor guide is wireless....it is this way on the minnkota


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

The foot control plugs in on the Minn Kota.

The remote takes 3-AAA batteries so good there. Also Bluetooth can connect to your phone with App to save the day so no foot petal for me......


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

wow it seems like with so many diff options or remotes for the kota,,,,,it would look like my house ,,,tv ,, sound .. cable ... sat... and so on .... I like simple and for that reason I would go with motor guide... I know they work and if you watch the vids... they show just how spot on they can be... but the way I see it is ... get what you feel like is the best for you ,,,, they are both good ,,,,


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Well Little Mac 34 posts into this thread and I am out of popcorn, these guys gave you a ton of info, it doesn't matter to me which one you choose I just hope you get one before the white bass return to the lake LOL I am ready to start jigging!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

McSpoon said:


> Well Little Mac 34 posts into this thread and I am out of popcorn, these guys gave you a ton of info, it doesn't matter to me which one you choose I just hope you get one before the white bass return to the lake LOL I am ready to start jigging!


Lol they have given a lot of good information. I will have one before the whites turn on. You are always welcome to fish with me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

